# Saw for Hire



## cat-face timber (Mar 17, 2011)

Saw for Hire
Anybody see that show?
I saw a episode this AM, before I came to work.
An Arborist and his crew cut trees.
Is this show reality?


----------



## mimilkman1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I kind of think so. It was entertaining, but it seemed more like a pitch for his buisness, and not so much about the job itself. I couldn't imagine having to clean up that much of a mess. I bet it was good for his pocketbook though.

I did a search on my DVR, and I didn't see another episode scheduled for the next week, hopefully more to come.

Kyle


----------



## rb142 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am amazed that show is back on. It's pretty much a joke. There are some threads here about it a while back. You can watch all of the episodes on the web site if you want to see them.


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Mar 19, 2011)

i watched 5 mins of it and had to turn it off its worse then ax men


----------

